
Is Usability on Mobile Getting Worse? - bontoJR
http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2015/11/12/usability_on_mobile_getting_worse/
======
EpaL
In a word: no.

The horse this author decided to whip in support of his cause célèbre is 3D
Touch. Perhaps you could argue mobile usability is getting worse but 3D Touch
is hardly a good example to pick.

Comparing 3D Touch to adding a 'right-mouse button' is at best a faulty
comparison. 3D Touch does not replace already-learned interactions; it does
not require the user to learn something new. It simply adds new ways of
interacting for people that know its there or those that discover it by
accident.

How can that be making usability worse?

The beauty of mobile devices is there are so many ways to interact with a
touchscreen in an intuitive way, the complexities are easier to hide. Apple
have added yet another way, but it is entirely optional.

Perhaps the author would care to explain how if usability on mobile is so bad,
how does my 2 1/2 year-old intuitively and effortlessly navigate children's
programs on an iPad without any instruction at all? She'd need to be at least
double her age in order to do the same thing with a mouse and keyboard.

------
scarface74
If someone never discovers force touch shortcuts, does it make the phone less
useful? On the other hand, almost 8 years after multitouch, even people who
are not tech savvy inherently understand pinch and expand so eventually it
will become second nature.

My bigger issue is that I think it will be confusing to people thinking that
long touch doesn't work when they are pressing their screen to move icons.

Even more confusing is the home button. Double press to go the home screen,
double tap to activate reachability, and long press to activate Siri.

